# First Fish on the Donny D III



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

We took Delivery of the new boat last month from Galati. Since then it's been non stop getting electronics installed and the hull painted the Flag Blue color. 

Saunder's Yacht Services was on a tight schedule but got almost everything done in 4 weeks and we were able to break her in this past weekend. Friday we spent the day storing everything off the old boat on the new boat. We went for a quick boat ride Friday afternoon and planned on fishing a half day Saturday. We decided it wasn't worth the kids getting sea sick on an offshore trip so we idled up and down the beach looking for cobia. We started fishing at 1:30pm and fished for about 3 hours. 

We Definately were not really hardcore into cobia fishing without a tower and no one in Orange Beach had eels. The owner said any cobia would be a bonus, but we were really just out for a boat ride with the kids. 

We ended up with the first fish on the new boat and Dow's daughters first ever cobia. We caught one more before we called it a day going 2 for 4. Not bad with no tower, no eels and using jigs...haha..

Pictures are not great quality, but here are a couple of the boat and one of the cobia. :thumbsup:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice boat and fish..... congrats on both


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! nice boat to boot!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the inside.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*here you go....*



Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Lets see some pics of the inside.


Bawahahahaha!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet boat! Now all you have to do is beat your brother in the billfish tournaments...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What are the specs on the boat? She's purdy


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

bigrick said:


> What are the specs on the boat? She's purdy


2011 48' Tiara
C18 Cats 1015 HP
1000 Gallons fuel
2 7215 Garmin Touchscreens with Garmin 12kw Radar
15'11 Beam
30 knot cruise 36knots WOT

Here is a link if you are looking to kill time with more info...:thumbsup:
http://www.tiarayachts.com/Brix?pageID=409


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I like the seating on the front of the bridge, need to talk to owner into a nosebleed tower and you'll be set


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*beautiful boat !!!*

Really nice......... I want a new boat now I have seen yours !!! :yes:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Inside pics of the boat.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a sweet ride. nice way to break it in with the cobes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beauty Jon......You'll enjoy her tremendously!!!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Ride Capt....nice fish too.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

THAT is definately a nice new sled!!

:notworthy::notworthy:

I'm sure the first of many many fish to come. Congratulations!


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Sweet Ride!!!


----------



## floatsom (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice boat, and a great fish to start the season with.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

how much would it cost just to sit on it 5 min? beautiful boat. I couldnt pay for a thousand gall of diesel though


----------

